# Kayaking in Singapore!



## DeeGee

Anyone interested to do kayaking in Singapore?

I'm looking for people to go explore the Singapore Southern Islands!
Any takers? :clap2:


----------



## simonsays

You gotta be kidding .. you wanna kayak all the way from Singapore to the Southern Islands ? With the powerful currents and distance ..


----------



## DeeGee

*NO worries! =)*



ecureilx said:


> You gotta be kidding .. you wanna kayak all the way from Singapore to the Southern Islands ? With the powerful currents and distance ..


Yes:tongue1:,
I've done that with a group of friends on National Day and it was great fun!
No worries for junior paddlers as there are double kayaks - so paired up with a senior paddler, you'll be in safe hands!
:thumb:

P.S. My friend who goes along is a nurse so we are safe going there with medical coverage


----------



## KayaKing

DeeGee said:


> Yes:tongue1:,
> I've done that with a group of friends on National Day and it was great fun!
> No worries for junior paddlers as there are double kayaks - so paired up with a senior paddler, you'll be in safe hands!
> :thumb:
> 
> P.S. My friend who goes along is a nurse so we are safe going there with medical coverage


Hey,

Sounds like fun! 

Any more avid paddlers around?

Count me in! 

Any details?


----------



## DeeGee

*Woo Hoo!*



KayaKing said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> Any more avid paddlers around?
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> Any details?


Hey KayaKing,

My friends and I are thinking of exploring the islands on 26th and 27th of September (Sat, Sun).

*BTW, just a thought... is kaya your favourite food?! :lol:


----------



## KayaKing

DeeGee said:


> Hey KayaKing,
> 
> My friends and I are thinking of exploring the islands on 26th and 27th of September (Sat, Sun).
> 
> *BTW, just a thought... is kaya your favourite food?! :lol:


Hey DG!

Alright, which island will we camp on?


----------



## Pearly

Dunno if you're allowed to camp on the islands. The currents can be fierce though!

Fishing should be good tho! I'm fishing on my AE Expedition every weekend! Was off Sentosa on Sunday and there was a fierce current between Sentosa and Lazarus.


----------



## DeeGee

Pearly said:


> Dunno if you're allowed to camp on the islands. The currents can be fierce though!
> 
> Fishing should be good tho! I'm fishing on my AE Expedition every weekend! Was off Sentosa on Sunday and there was a fierce current between Sentosa and Lazarus.


Hey Pearly,

Yes we can camp on certain islands only and we have to get a permit for that as well 

Currents? We look and plan our journey according to the tide table so we know the best time to go and come back with the current.

So whatever "strong" currents will be in our favour 

Usually it's the wind that is more annoying


----------



## funksg

*wow...*

hi guys , 

i wud b interested to join..
do keep me in loop..
i like kayak too..




DeeGee said:


> Hey Pearly,
> 
> Yes we can camp on certain islands only and we have to get a permit for that as well
> 
> Currents? We look and plan our journey according to the tide table so we know the best time to go and come back with the current.
> 
> So whatever "strong" currents will be in our favour
> 
> Usually it's the wind that is more annoying


----------



## DeeGee

funksg said:


> hi guys ,
> 
> i wud b interested to join..
> do keep me in loop..
> i like kayak too..


Hey Funksg,


Yay! Another paddler! :clap2:
BTW, have you got your One Star Certification already?


----------



## DeeGee

DeeGee said:


> Hey Funksg,
> 
> 
> Yay! Another paddler! :clap2:
> BTW, have you got your One Star Certification already?


Woo Hoo!

We have 8 paddlers and counting!!










Paddling to Pulau Hantu











Brownie and water break - half way to Sisters' Island *Delicious*


----------



## DeeGee

KALLANG: Dragon Boat and Kayaking - [Paddle Culture International] - Southern Islands Expedition - 20090809 N 20090810
Paddling to Pulau Hantu

KALLANG: Dragon Boat and Kayaking - [Paddle Culture International] - Southern Islands Expedition - 20090809 N 20090810
Brownie and water break


----------



## asth

*Canoeing*

hi! wondering if anyone else does outrigger canoeing here? i'm interested to paddle with spc at sentosa, don't know much about it...

and hi dee gee! i love to kayak also but i don't think i will join you for the southern islands... hehe... closet lazy bum...


----------



## paddler

*Interested party for the kayaking event*

hi guys, im in for the kayaking activities! been sometime since i kayak, gonna be back on track. hope to share and have fun with you guys..

pm and keep me update on the event yeah! 
Jeremy

)


----------



## Pearly

paddler said:


> hi guys, im in for the kayaking activities! been sometime since i kayak, gonna be back on track. hope to share and have fun with you guys..
> 
> pm and keep me update on the event yeah!
> Jeremy
> 
> )


This thread was a while ago and we never did get together!


----------

